# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Bussimetrot

## R.Silfverberg

> Jokeri-hulluttelu pitäisi saada nyt päättymään siten, että se alustava yleissuunnitelma valmistuisi pikapikaa ja sitten päätettäisiin raideyhteyden toteuttamisesta mahdollisimman pian. Sinnehän on ostettu varta vasten jotkut kivanväriset bussitkin, joilla ei sitten saa ajaa mitään muuta linjaa.


Osaatteko sanoa onko Jokeri siinä muodossa kuin mitä se ensi syksystä lähtien alkaa kulkea, oikea "bussimetro"? Mitkä ovat "bussimetron" kriteerit kansainvälisessä joukkoliikennekielenkäytössä? Onko Suomessa muitakin bussimetroja? Sen tiedän että länsiväylän bussiliikenteen kannattajat (ja länsimetron vastustajat) pitävät nykyisiä länsiväyläbusseja bussimetrona mutta itse en kutsuisi. 

Olisivatkohan vähimmäiskriteerit nämä:
kaikki bussimetron bussivuorot käyttävät yhteistä reittiä suurimman osan matkastaanTällä yhteisellä reitillä on ainakin kaksi korkeatasoista terminaalia, jonka kautta kaikki vuorot ajavatNäiden terminaalien oltava keskeisillä paikoilla, niissä on oltava asianmukaiset odotustilat, ja oltava helppo vaihtaa muihin joukkoliikennevälineisiinBussimetron keskimatkanopeus on suurempi ja pysäkkejä on harvemmassa kuin normaalisti kaupunki-/esikaupunkibussiliikenteessäBussimetro kulkee kaikkina viikonpäivinä, vuoroväli pisimmillään 15 minBussimetrolla on tunnusväri ja sen pääreitti ja pysäkit on merkitty johonkin kaupunkialueen erityisesti raide- tai pikajoukkoliikennettä kuvaavaan karttaan tai kaavioon
Tuleeko muuta mieleen?

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Bussimetrolle ei ole mitään kansainvälisiä vähimmäiskriteereitä eikä käsite ole yksiselitteinen. Kyseessähän on lähinnä raideliikennettä vastaan käytetty iskusana.

Rainerin esittämässä listassa ainakin terminaalit ja harvempi pysäkkiväli ovat kriteereitä joita ei voi käyttää.

Ruotsissa (Tukholma, Jönköping, Lund jne)  ja Norjassa (Kristiansand) sovellettu bussien runkolinjasto "ajattele ratikkaa, aja bussilla" - konseptilla on huomattavasti selkeämpi. Siinähän perusperiaatteet ovat:
Määritellään selkeät päälinjat jotka palvelevat suurinta osaa palvelualueen väestöstä 400-600 m kävelyetäisyydellä.Kalustona käytetään laadukkaita teli- tai nivelautojaReitille tehdään laadukkaimmat käytettävissä olevat etuudet.
Käytännössä käsitettä käytetään "normaalia paremmista" bussiyhteyksistä eli yhteyksistä, joilla on normaalia enemmän etuuksia. USA:ssa tällainen yhteys voi olla laatutasoltaan samaa luokkaa kuin Helsingin, Turun tai Tampereen normaali kaupunkibussilinja.

Länsiväylän bussijärjestelmä on esimerkiksi Pittsburghin ja Ottawan järjestelmiin verrattuna kiistatta bussimetro jossa on samat ominaisuudet (omat kaistat runko-osuudella, terminaalit) kuin ko. bussijärjestelmissä.

Jokeri on nähdäkseni myös kiistatta bussimetro.

Sen sijaan voidaan väitellä siitä, ovatko muiden bussikaistoilla varustettujen pääväylien bussit tai Turun ja Tampereen teli-  ja nivellinjat bussimetroja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainerin esittämässä listassa ainakin terminaalit ja harvempi pysäkkiväli ovat kriteereitä joita ei voi käyttää.


Tarkennukseksi: en edellyttänyt omissa tulkinnoissani että "laadukkaiden terminaalien" olisi oltava Kampin terminaalin tasoa vaan sellainen riittää jossa isompikin joukko ihmisiä voi odottaa katoksen alla bussia, ja että kävelymatkat toiseeen bussiin tai liikennevälineeseen ei olisi 50 m pidempi ja ettei tarvitsisi kulkea liikennevalo-ohjattujen katujen yli vaihtaakseen kulkuneuvoa, ja että terminaali on jollakin rakennetulla kaupunkialueella eikä esim moottoritien varrella. Mitä pidän "laadukkaana terminaalina" pienemmästä päästä on esim Jokerin pysäkki Huopalahden asamilla. 

Harvemmalla pysäkkivälillä tarkoitan että pysäkit olisivat runkoreitillä vähintään 500 m toisistaan, ei 50-200 joka on esikaupunkiliiketeessä tavallista. Bussikaistoja en pidä välttämättöminä jos keskinopeutta muuten saadaan pidettyä korkeana, mutta useimmissa tapauksissa taitaa kuitenkin olla käytännön pakko.

Bussikaluston ominaisuuksista sen verran tuli mieleen, että matalalattiaisuus ainakin osittain ja pysäkkikuulutukset tai infonäytön avulla viestiminen seuraavasta pysäkistä olisi vähimmäisvaatimus. 




> Länsiväylän bussijärjestelmä on esimerkiksi Pittsburghin ja Ottawan järjestelmiin verrattuna kiistatta bussimetro jossa on samat ominaisuudet (omat kaistat runko-osuudella, terminaalit) kuin ko. bussijärjestelmissä.


Länsiväylän busseja en pidä bussimetrona siksi, että vaikka ne lähtevät kaikki Kampista, niin pääreitti ulottuu vain Hanasaareen asti jossa linjoja alkaa haarautua eri suuntiin. Hanasaarikin on "keskellä ei mitään", eli sijaintinsa vuoksi ei täytä niitä kriteerejä mitä tarkoitan "laadukkaalla terminaalilla". Tietysti Tapiolan Sammonkujan terminaalin kautta kulkevat linjat voitaisiin ryhtyä kutsumaan bussimetroksi jos linjastolle tehdään joitakin kosmeettisia parannuksia. 

Tunnusväri ja yhteisen pääreitin merkinnän erikseen karttoihin pidän tärkeänä. Bussimetron reitin on paikkoja huonosti tuntevan voitava yhdellä silmäyksellä hahmottaa, ja sen avulla pystyttävä suunnistaa oikeaan kohteeseen yhtä helposti kuin raidemetrossa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Länsiväylän busseja en pidä bussimetrona siksi, että vaikka ne lähtevät kaikki Kampista, niin pääreitti ulottuu vain Hanasaareen asti jossa linjoja alkaa haarautua eri suuntiin.


Juuri näin on myös Ottawan ja Pittsburghin bussimetrot suunniteltu. Bussimetrojen päähyötynä pidetään yleisesti juuri sitä, että linjat voidaan vapaasti haarauttaa eri kohdissa ilman että ne kulkevat edes useampien "terminaaliasemien" kautta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juuri näin on myös Ottawan ja Pittsburghin bussimetrot suunniteltu. Bussimetrojen päähyötynä pidetään yleisesti juuri sitä, että linjat voidaan vapaasti haarauttaa eri kohdissa ilman että ne kulkevat edes useampien "terminaaliasemien" kautta.


Siinä tapauksessa mikään näistä kolmesta ei ole mielestäni bussimetro, vaan jotain muuta nopeaa bussiliikennettä. Mielestäni "metrolla" on vähintään kaksi selvästi eroteltua pääte- tai solmupistettä. Mutta jos löytyy virallinen määritelmä bussimetrosta suurkaupunkiolosuhteissa jollain kielellä joka sallii muita ratkaisuja, niin otan takaiain. 

Tuli muuten mieleen että lentokenttäbusseja voisi tietyin edellytyksin kutsua "bussimetroksi", mutta niiden funktio on vähän toinen kuin metrojen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Siinä tapauksessa mikään näistä kolmesta ei ole mielestäni bussimetro, vaan jotain muuta nopeaa bussiliikennettä.


Bussimetroista on englanninkielisessä Wikipediassa hyvä artikkeli: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_rapid_transit
Artikkelissa on runsaasti linkkejä asiaan.

Samoin LightRailNow - sivustolla on hyvä kokoelma (kriittisiä) artikkeleita bussimetroista.
http://www.lightrailnow.org/facts/fa_brt.htm

Ko. lähteet kuvaavat hyvin mistä "bussimetrossa" on kyse. Sitä käytetään kattotermina useille erilaisille hankkeille, joissa pyritään bussiliikenteessä jäljittelemään raideliikenteen ominaisuuksia.

Bussimetro ja Bus Rapid Transit ovat jo käytössä olevia termejä. Nähdäkseni ainakin Jokeri ja Länsiväylän bussit ovat hyvin selvästi näiden käsitteiden piirissä. 

Käsitteitä ei voi määritellä "tyhjästä käsin" uudelleen kun niillä jo on jokin merkitys.

----------


## kuukanko

Kun bussimetro on määritelty näin laveasti, voitaneen todeta että sillä ei ole enää mitään tekemistä metron kanssa. Jos järjestelmässä matka-ajat heittelevät useita kymmeniä prosentteja muun liikenteen ruuhkiin juuttumisen takia, on menetetty metron ratkaiseva kilpailutekijä (joka pikaratikoilla yleensä saavutetaan).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Niin, eihän bussimetrolla sinänsä ole muuta tekemistä metron kanssa kuin se, että markkinointimielessä paranneltuun bussijärjestelmään lisätään "metro" tai "rapid transit" - liite. Ajatushan näissä järjestelmissä on ollut nimenomaan väittää  että bussipohjaisesta järjestelmästä voidaan tehdä "yhtä hyvä" kuin raidejärjestelmästä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, eihän bussimetrolla sinänsä ole muuta tekemistä metron kanssa kuin se, että markkinointimielessä paranneltuun bussijärjestelmään lisätään "metro" tai "rapid transit" - liite. Ajatushan näissä järjestelmissä on ollut nimenomaan väittää  että bussipohjaisesta järjestelmästä voidaan tehdä "yhtä hyvä" kuin raidejärjestelmästä.


Herää kysymys, säästääkö sitä oikeasti rahaa raideliikenteeseen verrattuna, kun joissakin kaupungeissa "bussimetrot" tai "bus rapid transit" ovat niin teknisesti pitkälle vietyjä ja monimutkaisia kuin on kuvattu? 

t. Rainer

----------

